# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet flyer



## Foxclassics (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is the 2018 schedule 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 29, 2018)

Who's coming ? I don't have much but I'll be there with a few things....longs as it doesn't snow


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm coming up with a couple things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll be there and I know of about 10 others. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 30, 2018)

Great

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 31, 2018)

Wasn't able to make it , how was it ?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 31, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Wasn't able to make it , how was it ?



It was good to see everyone today. Kinda chilly but a pretty good turnout.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes it was good seeing everyone. Not to many buyer's but some nice stuff with lots of variety. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 31, 2018)

did any one get any pictures for us cabers !!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 31, 2018)

Not sure I got a few. This is all I have. I'll check and see if anyone else did. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 31, 2018)

Heard there was a Orange Krate there , would anyone have info on it ?


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm not sure about that? Although I don't normally look for them.  Maybe someone will chime in. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

